# Glassman Is No Longer With Us



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 14, 2018)

Just to let the few who remember Jamie 'glassman' Lindsey know hat he and his wife Nina are no longer with us. Met him a couple off times at the Rome show. Yep a real hippie, I liked him a lot.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 14, 2018)

That's a shame.  He was a nice guy.


----------



## coreya (Jul 16, 2018)

Another blow to the forum! any particulars?


----------



## sandchip (Jul 16, 2018)

Found his obit.

http://www.gammagefh.com/obituary/4456696

You can leave comments in his memory there.


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 21, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear that.  I enjoyed communicating with him.


----------

